# plow options for a 92 YJ 4.0L?



## yupitsnuge (Jan 28, 2015)

I unfortunately had to sell my 6.7L F350 that I was plowing with for the past 8 years. She was a great truck, but was on her last leg. I picked up a 2019 F150 on a lease so I don't want to plow with it. I have a 92 manual 4.0L that is just sitting in my driveway. I'm thinking of throwing a plow on it to clean up the long driveway and a small lot that I would like to keep the contract for. I've done some searching around and it seems most people are modifying mounts to work on the older YJ's. There's a few options out there I've found on e trailer like Detail K2's, SnowBear Winter Wolf, SnowEx. Are these any good? Should I even bother using the Wrangler? It's pretty rusted out living in NY and driving it on the Beach fishing. If I could stay around $2k, I'd go for it I think.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Excluding the SnowEx, the rest of those plows don't really qualify as plows. If you aren't familiar with them already, you are likely going to be very disappointed. They MAY be better than a snowblower for your own driveway, but that is probably debateable. 

The SnowEx is a real plow but $2,000 won't even make a dent in it's price tag. And if the Jeep dies 2 months later, it's going to be fairly costly to transfer it to a new vehicle.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Not many options for a Yj, unless you modify the truck mounts. The leaf springs and steering gear box get in the way. 
Maybe @cwren2472 , or @theplowmeister would have more info. 
I modified a boss mount on mine, but I spent more than double what you want to spend.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Not many options for a Yj, unless you modify the truck mounts. The leaf springs and steering gear box get in the way.
> Maybe @cwren2472 , or @theplowmeister would have more info.
> I modified a boss mount on mine, but I spent more than double what you want to spend.


@cwren2472 beat you to it


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I believe meyer had some for CJs that would work on a YJ.


----------



## yupitsnuge (Jan 28, 2015)

EWSplow said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe meyer had some for CJs that would work on a YJ.


When I search craigslist, I do see a few YJ's with Meyers on them. But can't find anyhting on their site that goes back past 97.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

yupitsnuge said:


> When I search craigslist, I do see a few YJ's with Meyers on them. But can't find anyhting on their site that goes back past 97.


I've seen some plows for CJs and YJs on our local CL in the past. Maybe search Ebay as well.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a start
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pts/6807671071.html
https://nwct.craigslist.org/pts/d/jeep-cj5-cj7-parts-and-project-vehicles/6811134824.html


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

A buddy of mine had a YJ with a meyers on it. It was an older plow that they modified to work. Ill have to see what i can dig up about it.

EDIT: It was basically a home-made version of what was posted in the first link.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fisher used to make a plow for the YJ Great plow.


----------

